# wheaton poison bottle



## kdsuzy (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello guys, I have a quick question.  I was at an antique show today in Fredricksburg, Texas and ran accross a bottle that looked very much like a 2 1/4 inch wheaton poison bottle.  It was coffin shaped with a skull and crossbones on one side and R.I.P. "use with caution" on the other.  However it had a slightly taller and narrower neck than the wheaton replicas and it was a light light yellow-clear hue. Is this just another replica or could it be something better?  I can't find one like it anywhere to compare.  Can anyone help me?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 29, 2003)

HI, I am no expert, but if you go to Antique Bottle Collector's Haven web site , there is a list of common antique bottles. At the end of the list there is a statement which reads " any bottle with  " WHEATON " on the base is a reproduction. "


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sorry, I misread your question. I thougt you said it had Wheaton on it. My mistake!


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 17, 2005)

wheatons still hold a few bucks even though they reproduce more famous bottles "in mini form though",some go for 40 bucks!


----------

